# best plants for my betta?



## dash45 (Aug 2, 2012)

what plants do you reccomend i keep with a betta i was thinking frog bit and pennywort . any others you guys know that bettas like or hang around in or near? :-D


cany anyone make a pixle of my betta


----------



## leafythegreat (Aug 17, 2012)

Before I start: I'm rather new to the hobby, so here's just what I've researched. Other members will probably have better advice than I have, but this is from one beginner to another.

First question: I really wanted to do a planted tank, and my two top choices were java fern and _Hygrophila_. Java fern, _Microsorum pteropus_, is supposed to be incredibly hardy, you just have to have driftwood or rocks to tie it down to for its "roots" to cling to. You can't just bury it in the substrate or it'll choke the rhizome. The entire genus of _Hygrophila _is supposed to be good. I have _Hygrophila corymbosa_ "stricta" and _Microsorum pteropus_ both in my new 8 gallon tank. I'll let you know how they're doing in the coming months.

I've also seen java moss recommended everywhere, but it's been hard to find, and I'm too scared and stubborn to pay for shipping and trust it'll arrive healthy. I really prefer inspecting things first.

Oh, and be sure to write down both common names and scientific names while shopping. Petco had really weird common names for their plants, like "Aqua fern" and "Compacta", but they also listed their scientific names underneath.

Both java fern and _H. corymbosa_ are low- to medium-light plants, making them ideal if you don't want a complex lamp setup. They do, however, need some light, so if your tank doesn't have a stock light, definitely look into getting at least a desk lamp for your setup.

Second question: There's a sub-forum here dedicated to Betta-related art, and there are a few artists who offer to do pixels from time to time. Go check it out!


----------



## hate is hitler (Aug 17, 2012)

i keep a peace lilly,an amozon sword, and a mrmino moss ball.(forgive me if i spelled the last one wrong). My beta rests on the peace lily and he hides in the amozon. As far as i know these plants are ok for bettas.


----------



## Onlyonagoodday (Jan 20, 2012)

Personally, I brought home a moss ball today and I love it! They're not hard to keep and easy little decorations. Annubias are nice leafy plants and java ferns are too. I have both and think they have been nice additions to the tank. All they needed was some light and little to no care.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Anarchis lucky bamboo make sure leaves are above water same with peace lily Marimo competes with other algae and sword plants.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

If it's a tank and has decent lighting (if it has any sort of flourescent lighting), ceratopteris species do well with bettas. If you can't find it, then hygrophila difformis can be left floating.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

peace lilies are not aquatic. I believe they can have their roots in the water, but not their leaves.


----------

